

Ask YC: basic text parser? - unalone

I'm working on designing a form for submitting large blocks of text, and out of curiosity: is there a basic text parser for breaking up lines and processing HTML? Or is that something that you feel just ought to be made from scratch?
======
macmac
What programming language? if Python is an option Beautiful Soup could be one
alternative for HTML parsing.

~~~
unalone
I am not much of a programmer. I love designing things, I love layouts, I love
figuring out the mechanics behind a system. That said, I'm ignorant with
various languages and what does what. Is it possible to use Python to parse a
web page? I'm woefully ignorant where stuff like that is concerned.

------
volida
regexp?

~~~
alecco
I second that, pcre.

It's a horrible horrible API but you can free-ride features like UTF-8 and
Unicode support.

